# Illinois Roofing Contractor: Sample Exam Questions?



## Roofer_Girl (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm pulling information for the employee here who will serve as our "Qualifying Agent" for the unlimited roofing contractor's exam later this year in Illinois. From what I've read here the exam is quite difficult and most folks don't pass the first time. I've also read that there are a lot of books to study to take it, and that they're pretty pricey! 

The best prep method for the person we'll be using is to see some sample test questions, or to read a review of what the exam is like. Does anyone know where I can find something like that?

And while you're at it: any tips/advice for the application/examination process??


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

This link gives you some of the sample questions and the format for how they ask them.

http://www.idfpr.com/dpr/apply/FORMS/305RooferGuide.pdf

As far as tips, know more about a variety of roofing systems and application techniques and also, very importantly, know the OSHA safety regulations.

Ed


----------



## AaronB. (Oct 6, 2004)

how did this work out?


----------



## steveshaheen (Nov 29, 2011)

*Taking Exam in Jan. 2012*

Hey All,
I am taking the Residential Roofing exam in 2 months and was looking for some sort of class that I could attend to would go over sample questions. 

I am looking for some guidance on the type of questions that will be asked. It seems very vague at the moment. Continental testing services just points you towards the NRCA Manuals, however, I don't have time nor do I want to read 400+ pages of information especially if it wont be tested. 

Hope to get some answers!

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 30, 2005)

It would be to your benefit and the public as well as the industry's, if you read and absorb what you need to read and apply it towards how you perform roofing work.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2010)

*here is some help*

call the nrca they have a better study guide which is accurate and precise, but plan on taking it twice, and then the third the test will be the same as the first ,the 2nd time is different. I got 69 % twice and i was sure i passed they do average or something !!! stay at the best west and study right till you walk in !!!safety first...and the ridgid wood fiber and study the moisture control and osha flip hand book !!! and then pass you will, says yoda !!!!! I passed two years ago and been dropping osha a check ever since ... welcome to the commercial market in chicago... bring your kettle.....:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

